
Law of Demeter and immutability - vkhorikov
http://enterprisecraftsmanship.com/2016/09/29/law-of-demeter-and-immutability/
======
brudgers
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12611651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12611651)

